# Happy New Years 2006 Everybody!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!























Here's to everyone having a great 2006!

The best Outbacking ever!

And the safe return of our brave men and women from the Middle East!

Happy Trails, All

PDX_Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy New Year Doug and everyone
Have a safe 2006

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It figures you guys would be ringing in the new year with me here on the forum!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy New Year to all (on the east coast the rest of you will have to wait







)

Many good camping trips to all sunny sunny sunny

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> It figures you guys would be ringing in the new year with me here on the forum!
> [snapback]69859[/snapback]​


Well, yeah Jolly.

Everybody else have lives!









Happy New Year,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll drink to that!!









HAPPY NEW YEAR !!

Bill


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Still over an hour away, I'll drink 2 for that









Happy New Year all Outbackers.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

It is now 2006 in Lower Alabama! Happy New Year to all Outbackers and family.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

happy new year everyone

darrel


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone! I am already looking forward to the possibility of a diesel burb! If that comes true maybe I'll add a few more feet to my Outback


----------

